# Bolas spiders & friends



## orionmystery (Sep 19, 2011)

A female Bolas spider, _Cyrtarachne bufo_, and a tiny male.

Watch how it hunts in this short clip from "Life In The Undergrowth" 



: 







A big spider: Common Garden Spider, _Parawixia dehaani_





Spider, _Lariniaria sp_?





not the same specimen as the first one.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Cool Spiders! There are so many interesting evolutionary specializations in the spider world... the Bolas is one of the strangest ones. Great shots, as always! Your photos make me want to come to Malaysia... so many different macro subjects! Wild!


----------



## Diddy2theJJ (Sep 19, 2011)

Great photos! Are you using flash or natural light?


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 19, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> Cool Spiders! There are so many interesting evolutionary specializations in the spider world... the Bolas is one of the strangest ones. Great shots, as always! Your photos make me want to come to Malaysia... so many different macro subjects! Wild!


 
Thanks cgipson1. Come for a holiday 



Diddy2theJJ said:


> Great photos! Are you using flash or natural light?



Thanks,  Didi2theJJ. All full flash shots!


----------



## edddial (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice shots! Something you can't see with naked eye.


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 20, 2011)

edddial said:


> Nice shots! Something you can't see with naked eye.



Thanks, edddial.


----------



## pen (Sep 20, 2011)

Very cool. Nice work.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 21, 2011)

pen said:


> Very cool. Nice work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum



Thanks Pen.


----------



## dalex100 (Sep 21, 2011)

Very nice pictures. Ugly spiders xD. The first one doesn't look like a spider .


----------



## kyrontf (Sep 22, 2011)

Great shots and spiders.  Their hunting method is truly something else!


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 22, 2011)

dalex100 said:


> Very nice pictures. Ugly spiders xD. The first one doesn't look like a spider .


 


kyrontf said:


> Great shots and spiders.  Their hunting method is truly something else!



Thanks dalex100, kyrontf. It's supposed to look like bird dung


----------

